

Facebook Messenger for Firefox - kibwen
http://www.facebook.com/about/messenger-for-firefox

======
kibwen
What surprises me the most about this is that it seems like it involved
Facebook and Mozilla working together, which seems like a curious relationship
given their differing stances on privacy.

